# Sell me on the All in One Wine Pump



## swedgin (May 29, 2016)

If you have one, sell me on the Wine Pump. What has having one changed for you in your wine making process? What's good about it? What's not so good? What does it do well? Where has it saved you time? What has your experience been? How has it changed the quality of your wines? 


Thanks!


----------



## Putterrr (May 29, 2016)

I dont have a AIO but i do use a vacuum pump. That and my stainless steel sink with built in bottle/carboy washers are the best equipment I own for wine making. The pump saves time and leaves my hands free while it is transfering or degassing. I also use it for bottling. I can fill, cork, label and add neck labels to 31 bottles in 30 minutes. I can fill bottles faster but my pace works for me and I only handle each bottle once. You wont regret the purchase of a vaccum pump.

cheers


----------



## David219 (May 29, 2016)

In short:
1. No more lifting 6 gallon carboys.
2. Degassing.
3. Faster racking.
4. Easier bottling.
5. Did I mention degassing?

One of my most loved pieces of winemaking equipment. The improved degassing by racking and bottling under vacuum compared to siphoning has dramatically improved the quality of my wines. Highly recommend.


----------



## dralarms (May 29, 2016)

No more lost wine due to gravity bottle filler. 
Bottles filled at same l evel.
You get to stand up to fill bottles. 
Wine gets degassed as it is racked from one container to another.
Less o2 exposure while transferring wine.
You can have carboy on floor and still get wine transferred. 
Along with everyone else's response here vacuumpumpman has the best customer service of any one I have ever seen. 

And the AIO comes with everything you need except an empty wine bottle for the overflow.


----------



## swedgin (May 29, 2016)

How easy are they to use? I've only been making wine for one year and the wine pump looks a little intimidating. Is it something I'll be able to pick up easily and remember how to use? I have memory problems. 

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## dralarms (May 29, 2016)

Extremely easy. Steve does not mind helping you understand how it works.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 29, 2016)

*I think this entire post is silly. Do your homework* and decide for yourself based off your work style why you should or should not buy it. There has been literally hundreds of outstanding reviews on this product.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 29, 2016)

@swedgin
I like Dan's approach - check out the following -

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15976

reviews on my website - there's an online manual you can also see how everything is put together with all color coding 

and google it as there are plenty more out there as well

You can always contact me thru my homepage of my website and I will call you right back.


----------



## dcbrown73 (May 29, 2016)

Lets just say, if you buy one. You will be angry with yourself. Not for buying it, but not buying it sooner.


----------



## swedgin (May 29, 2016)

Runningwolf said:


> *I think this entire post is silly. Do your homework* and decide for yourself based off your work style why you should or should not buy it. There has been literally hundreds of outstanding reviews on this product.



This is part of *my* homework process. I'm doing / have done everything you suggested in addition. 

So sorry for offending you. I feel the same way about your post. If you don't want to be a part of the process, you're welcome to not post. 

Of course I'll decide for myself.


----------



## Tnuscan (May 29, 2016)

If your going to stay in this hobby.. Go ahead and get you one. It can simplify your wine making. After you get it and use it, you might/could feel silly for not doing it sooner. I did. The thing I like about mine, besides all of it's benefits, is the fact I have left it in the kitchen for a few days, and my wife did not tell me to remove it. If it had been any other pump it would not have got to stay. lol
Besides all of its capabilities it's attractive. It's been my smartest investment, without a single doubt.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 29, 2016)

@ swedgin

I do offer a full 30 day money back guarantee - notice that there is no fine print with that statement as well as a 1 year warranty. 

I offer alot of 1 on 1 support - over the phone - mainly

This is an investment - but once a customer - always a customer. 
This is not a throwaway product in case something does fail down the road. Considering I and my family make and install everything - I can rebuild your pump down the road if ever needed to, at a very reasonable cost.

I only had to redo 3 so far in 8 years - mainly the problem was overfilling the reservoir bottle, causing the vacuum pump (internal parts ) to get all sticky and needing replacement.


----------



## BernardSmith (May 29, 2016)

There is one other advantage of the pump... and that is that you can use it to vacuum pack food. I make cheese and a vacuum pump like the AIO can be used to vacuum pack hard cheese to allow them to age in a way that waxing cheeses doesn't - and that is that it enables you to see how the cheese is aging and whether the surface remains intact and free of undesirable molds. In short there are multiple uses for the AIO vacuum and Steve is always very willing to help advise you in any project you may have.


----------



## swedgin (May 29, 2016)

vacuumpumpman said:


> @ swedgin
> 
> I do offer a full 30 day money back guarantee - notice that there is no fine print with that statement as well as a 1 year warranty.
> 
> ...



Thank for your help everyone, I can see no reason not to get one at this point. So to _completely _degas a wine, I just need to rack it? How many times degasses entirely?

Thanks.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 29, 2016)

If you vacuum rack it, like you would normally - you should have no excessive CO2 in your wine , as long as the wine is not too cold when you are transferring. 

Please Pm me if you would like to talk on a 1 to 1 - so I can answer all your questions and concerns you may have.


----------



## barbiek (May 30, 2016)

@ swedgin looking forward to your review of this lol I've got 5 carboys waiting in anticipation for the funds to purchase this awesome equipment! Unfortunately things keep breaking or leaking in and around the house, hate priority! Lol this year though dang it said that last year!


----------



## swedgin (May 30, 2016)

Yeah, I'm looking forward to getting one. I mainly want it for the racking and headspace elimination. I am not a fan of topping up after I rack and if this works as well as folks say it does, it sounds perfect. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## grapeman (May 30, 2016)

Please explain what you mean by headspace elimination. You may be under the idea that because you are vacuum racking it that there is no need to get rid of headspace. You could fill the head space with argon or another inert gas after racking or purchase one of his headspace eliminators.


----------



## BernardSmith (May 30, 2016)

I would have to say that using a vacuum to rack means that you are removing CO2 so I would think that removing head-space is now even more critical as you do not have any CO2 to blanket the top of the wine. But in general this should not be a big problem. If you start with more volume than you want and you use - say - a bucket as your primary then you simply store the excess in a bottle in the fridge and when you need to top up you use the reserved excess as your topper upper...


----------



## swedgin (May 31, 2016)

grapeman said:


> or purchase one of his headspace eliminators.



This is what I was referring to, sorry.




BernardSmith said:


> I would have to say that using a vacuum to rack means that you are removing CO2 so I would think that removing head-space is now even more critical as you do not have any CO2 to blanket the top of the wine. But in general this should not be a big problem. If you start with more volume than you want and you use - say - a bucket as your primary then you simply store the excess in a bottle in the fridge and when you need to top up you use the reserved excess as your topper upper...




My problem always seems to be that I don't have enough left over after racking to save any for topping up later, even if I make extra. I think I'm so afraid of getting any of the sediment into the racked wine that I leave more than I need to in the bottle of the bucket. So I'm always left with a deficit and need to top up, even when I make a half gallon extra. So I figured this headspace eliminator would fit my needs perfectly.


----------



## grapeman (May 31, 2016)

The racking cane has a plastic tip on it which keeps the inlet slightly off the bottom. When you rack the carboy or primary tip it a bit with something to elevate one side(block of wood, wood clamp or whatever that is an inch or so). Don't worry about a bit of sediment transfer at first racking. Subsequent rackings get cleared and clearer. You should not lose more than a couple cups total with all your rackings.


----------



## swedgin (May 31, 2016)

grapeman said:


> The racking cane has a plastic tip on it which keeps the inlet slightly off the bottom. When you rack the carboy or primary tip it a bit with something to elevate one side(block of wood, wood clamp or whatever that is an inch or so). Don't worry about a bit of sediment transfer at first racking. Subsequent rackings get cleared and clearer. You should not lose more than a couple cups total with all your rackings.



Yeah, I learned about the tipping of the carboy, but when I do that, even carefully, it stirs up some sediment off the bottom. I guess I was just overly paranoid about getting ANY sediment after the first racking. This next batch I'm going to just do what I gotta do and try to minimize waste and just sift out the sediment that transfers, during the second racking.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jun 1, 2016)

I do the following - 
I use a racking cane holder 
( http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0064ODDXW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 ) and set the depth of the cane approx 1/3 off the bottom. Once I get close I will then tip the carboy and use a block of wood to keep the carboy tilted. Then I will remove the racking cane holder and with a light to see where the cane with the sediment tip is - slowly lowering it down with one hand as the other hand is on the vacuum release - ready to stop the vacuum any time I start pulling ant sediment. 

Remember when transferring from side to side - make sure you allow a bit of air in the transfer tube so you do not create a back siphoning effect.


----------



## swedgin (Jun 1, 2016)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Remember when transferring from side to side - make sure you allow a bit of air in the transfer tube so you do not create a back siphoning effect.




Steve, 

What do you mean by this? 

Thanks.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jun 1, 2016)

I should if said - make sure you suck in a bit of air , at the end of transferring. Otherwise water will seek it's own level and start filling the carboy you just emptied. 
It is really simple in general - 
Try typing to someone how to ride a bike for the first time, once they learned they never forget


----------



## richmke (Jun 1, 2016)

I do my rackings a little differently in order to avoid sucking or disturbing the sediment.

I use 2 receiving carboys (or an extra gallon jug). I rack 1/2 into carboy #1 (or fill the gallon jug).
When you stop the transfer at this point, the backwash of the racking cane does not stir up the sediment.

I then rack into carboy #2. I slowly tilt the carboy towards the end, and rack until I start pulling sediment.

I stop the racking by lifting the racking cane out of the wine, and using the valve to release the vacuum. That causes some bubbling in the receiving carboy, hence the need to have a lot of headspace there.

The AIO is not good at transferring the last little bit into a full carboy. You can easily start sucking wine into the vacuum line. Thus the 2 carboy process. I usually pour the last little bit into the receiving carboy.

Note: This is not a problem with the AIO to fill bottles. That is a slightly different process where you should rack first before bottling. Backwash is then not a problem (and helpful when filling to a uniform level).


----------



## crankyoldlibrian (Jun 2, 2016)

If you haven't placed your order, make sure to also get the headspace eliminator: http://www.allinonewinepump.com/product/headspace-eliminator/


----------



## GreginND (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't see how the headspace eliminator will prevent the wine from air exposure. There is still a lot of surface area exposed to the wine. The best option would be to top up the carboys or rack into a smaller carboy.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jun 2, 2016)

GreginND said:


> I don't see how the headspace eliminator will prevent the wine from air exposure. There is still a lot of surface area exposed to the wine. The best option would be to top up the carboys or rack into a smaller carboy.



I would think creating a negative pressure while doesn't eliminate oxygen completely, greatly reduces the amount of oxygen exposure by minimizing the oxygen molecules within the carboy itself. I've heard Steve note that using it on a half empty carboy is not recommended, but if you can't top off a carboy, it's better than doing nothing.

If you can't top off a container, I would think the absolute best option would be to purge it with an inert gas, but that's easier said than done.


----------



## richmke (Jun 2, 2016)

GreginND said:


> I don't see how the headspace eliminator will prevent the wine from air exposure. There is still a lot of surface area exposed to the wine.



What you want to minimize is O2 exposure. If you drop the air pressure by 1/2, then there is 1/2 as many O2 molecules flying around. Assuming the HE can maintain a 15hg vacuum, that is roughly a 50% drop in air pressure, and available O2.

Note: As you start drawing the vacuum, CO2 will come out of solution (bottom), which means that even more O2 is being drawn out (top) before the O2 has time to fully mix. 

Now, if you purge with CO2 or another gas before you start, then O2 in the head space is even less.


----------



## GreginND (Jun 2, 2016)

richmke said:


> What you want to minimize is O2 exposure. If you drop the air pressure by 1/2, then there is 1/2 as many O2 molecules flying around. Assuming the HE can maintain a 15hg vacuum, that is roughly a 50% drop in air pressure, and available O2.



I'm sure someone could do the calculation, but if you half the amount of O2 in a large head space, it would still be more O2 than in a small carboy neck. Then factor in the exposed surface of the wine for absorption. 

I guess I would never risk it. I'd remove the headspace by getting the proper sized equipment or filling the carboy with other inert material (marbles, etc.).


----------



## swedgin (Jun 2, 2016)

What is the headspace eliminator _for _then, exactly?

Perhaps I've mistaken it's purpose.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jun 2, 2016)

Let's not confuse the fact that the headspace eliminator is definitely better than nothing. I think it can be viewed more as a stopgap until a better solution becomes available. (marbles, top off fluid, smaller vessel, etc)

I own one, but haven't yet used it. I am glad to have it if the need ever arises.


----------



## dralarms (Jun 2, 2016)

I own 7 or 8 and use them regularly. I can tell you they work, I do regularly make sure the vacuum is viable. As in still under pressure.


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 2, 2016)

Someone on another thread who does testing for a living did a test of how much O2 was (either removed or left) using a headspace eliminator and it was something like 99%. I have about 8 or 9 of them and use them all the time.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jun 2, 2016)

There are alot of opinion on this matter - 
according to my website it states this - 
http://www.allinonewinepump.com/product/headspace-eliminator/

The Eliminator is designed primarily for the first 8 critical weeks of winemaking. From racking to racking, the Eliminator will help prevent oxidation resulting in a better quality wine.

It will pull alot of CO2 out of your wine at the same time - displacing the air in the headspace with CO2. 

good links to read -
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53443

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50011


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 3, 2016)

well I made wine for a couple years before I bought a allinonewinepump.com ,,
pro's, 
no lifting full carboys, since it is a vacuum pump it will degas like you can not even imagine with no exposure to air, , racking is not only way faster it is far less messy , if you take Steve's link to the whole house filter and buy the housing then on e-bay you can buy polypropylene filters, 5 micron for reds and 1 micron for whites, bottling so easy it aint funny, you set fill line and every bottle fills to exact same LEVEL, makes bottleing many times faster, and far, far less messy, when you buy from Steve he'll want your phone number so he can talk to you about his system, and a very nice bonus you are free after you get your system for any an all questions to call Steve, he is there for you both before an after you buy from him,,, heck I even tried to get his wife's phone number to see if she'd rent Steve out to me,, lol,, don't believe me just ask him,,, to put it to the short answer, YOU CAN NOT GO WRONG BUYING A VACUUM PUMP FROM STEVE, 

con's
I did not buy mine two years earlier ,
Dawg::
Richard








swedgin said:


> If you have one, sell me on the Wine Pump. What has having one changed for you in your wine making process? What's good about it? What's not so good? What does it do well? Where has it saved you time? What has your experience been? How has it changed the quality of your wines?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 3, 2016)

Steve color codes his lines so you can make no mistakes,, red to red ,, blue to blue.. that's all there is to it.
Dawg::




swedgin said:


> How easy are they to use? I've only been making wine for one year and the wine pump looks a little intimidating. Is it something I'll be able to pick up easily and remember how to use? I have memory problems.
> 
> Thanks for your responses.


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 3, 2016)

rack each time your gross lees build up on bottom, and it degasses at the same time, so you only rack to clear your wine and it degasses at the same time,,
Dawg:: 





swedgin said:


> Thank for your help everyone, I can see no reason not to get one at this point. So to _completely _degas a wine, I just need to rack it? How many times degasses entirely?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 3, 2016)

I always make my wines from fresh fruit so I make mine in say 8 gallon then fill a 6 gallon carboy, then the extra I put in gallon to half gallon jugs even extra wine bottles with airlocks that way when you top off it is with the wine you're making, 
Dawg::::






swedgin said:


> Yeah, I'm looking forward to getting one. I mainly want it for the racking and headspace elimination. I am not a fan of topping up after I rack and if this works as well as folks say it does, it sounds perfect. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## barbiek (Jun 3, 2016)

Broke down and ordered one the other day but I forgot to order headspace illuminater kicking myself for it that's one thing I can use a few of! Now if I can tear myself away from the outside work to use it! I will need to use it with in the next week or so..


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jun 3, 2016)

@ barbiek
If you order the headspace eliminator this morning - I will still have time to ship them out today.

Let me know if you have any questions after you get your Allinonewinepump.


----------



## swedgin (Jun 3, 2016)

So it's ok to pick up SOME lees during racking that get transferred over? I've been racking in such a way that NO lees get transferred, but then, I'm leaving behind nearly a gallon of wine every time... That's going to stop right now even if I'm picking up some lees.

*I went ahead and ordered my All in One*. Really looking forward to getting it and I have 6 and a half gallons of Tropical Daze here waiting to be racked!

Thanks for all your help guys!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 3, 2016)

swedgin said:


> So it's ok to pick up SOME lees during racking that get transferred over? I've been racking in such a way that NO lees get transferred, but then, I'm leaving behind nearly a gallon of wine every time... That's going to stop right now even if I'm picking up some lees.
> 
> *I went ahead and ordered my All in One*. Really looking forward to getting it and I have 6 and a half gallons of Tropical Daze here waiting to be racked!
> 
> Thanks for all your help guys!



Yep. First and second racking especially. Ideally, you're leaving more behind than your picking up though. Don't sweat it too much. My first few batches, I lost a LOT of wine due to inexperience. You start to get a system down to minimize the losses the more you do. The pump is certainly a big help. All I do now is use the racking cane with the tip on it and most of the sediment is left behind.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jun 3, 2016)

swedgin said:


> So it's ok to pick up SOME lees during racking that get transferred over? I've been racking in such a way that NO lees get transferred, but then, I'm leaving behind nearly a gallon of wine every time... That's going to stop right now even if I'm picking up some lees.
> 
> *I went ahead and ordered my All in One*. Really looking forward to getting it and I have 6 and a half gallons of Tropical Daze here waiting to be racked!
> 
> Thanks for all your help guys!



As Jim said, a little each time is okay as every time you do it, less and less lees will be left behind each time you rack. I also use one of these reusable coffee filters to filter down until it's mostly sludge. (when it's all sludge, it's not worth the time)







They cost around $2.99 at your local grocery story. (pour some until it clogs, dump and rise it, then do it again) When I use my siphon I get it as low as possible to the lees, but I can't get all of it. Then I just pour the top of what's left through this and I've easily pulled 32-64 more ounces of wine out of the bottom that normally would have been tossed (or sipped on of course!  ) It really lowers the amount of wine I need to top off in the new carboy.

Just don't forget to soak it in k-meta sanitizing solution for at least two minutes before hand.


----------



## barbiek (Jun 3, 2016)

@vacuumpumpman shoot! Didn't get back on till now oh well always a day late and a dollar short lol thank you steve


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jun 3, 2016)

Never too late - post office is open for 5 more hours. I would make a special trip to the post office to make sure you get it when you need it.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 3, 2016)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Never too late - post office is open for 5 more hours. I would make a special trip to the post office to make sure you get it when you need it.



You can't beat this kind of service. They broke the mold after they made you, Steve!!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jun 3, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> You can't beat this kind of service. They broke the mold after they made you, Steve!!



Thanks Jim 

I know if If ordered something - I would expect it to be delivered if possible the same day. 

Treat people how you would like to be treated, - That is always a good motto to Live by.


----------



## barbiek (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks Steve! Have a couple on the way! Have a feeling I'll be ordering a couple more too! Your number one customer service! Thanks again!


----------



## swedgin (Jun 7, 2016)

All in One came today, just waiting on my 3/8 racking canes (they arrive tomorrow).

Can't wait!


----------



## hounddawg (Jun 7, 2016)

you will not regret it for sure,
Dawg::


----------



## barbiek (Jun 7, 2016)

I received my pump along with headspace eliminators the other day along with the orders from filters fast the same day! Timing was impeccable I was able to unpack everything late last night. Now I can rack!


----------



## swedgin (Jun 8, 2016)

Ok few questions:

You leave the pump on the entire time, right? 

What happens if you fill your carboy entirely (no headspace) and suck some air into it?

Should I ever be using the inline valve (or whatever it's called) while racking? 


I know I could just call Steve, but I have social anxiety (among other issues) and talking to people on the phone just really isn't my thing. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## dralarms (Jun 8, 2016)

Yes, I leave mine on. 

The valve is used to control the vacuum in doing so you control the flow rate of your wine. 

Try not to suck too much air but it's going to happen at times.


----------



## richmke (Jun 8, 2016)

swedgin said:


> You leave the pump on the entire time, right?



While racking and bottling: Yes. With the Headspace Eliminator, once you have drawn the vacuum, I turn it off and disconnect. No reason to keep on for weeks.



> What happens if you fill your carboy entirely (no headspace) and suck some air into it?



Do you mean suck air into the full carboy? Or, suck wine into the vacuum line?

In either case, try not to do it. I rack the first gallon into a separate glass jug. Then, rack the balance. The trick is not stopping when you are close to the sediment so you don't backwash and stir it up.

Then, I pour the 1st gallon into the receiving carboy.



> Should I ever be using the inline valve (or whatever it's called) while racking?



I use it with the 1st gallon into the gallon jug to slow the transfer and stop it when the jug gets close to full.


----------



## crabjoe (Sep 29, 2019)

Does this pump ever go on sale?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 29, 2019)

crabjoe said:


> Does this pump ever go on sale?



No it has not - but we haven't changed our pricing since we started.

Please PM me directly and hopefully we can help you out.


----------



## sremick (Nov 5, 2019)

vacuumpumpman said:


> No it has not



Ha, dang... I just hopped on this thread to ask the same question, as I'm thinking it's time for one. Saw there was a box for coupons when ordering and was hoping there was an active one out there somewhere. I need to rack one batch and start another soon, so the racking and lugging of multiple carboys has pushed me over the edge...


----------



## jsbeckton (Nov 5, 2019)

Is there an adapter or something that can be used with a barrel that takes a #9.5 bung?


----------



## Ajmassa (Nov 5, 2019)

jsbeckton said:


> Is there an adapter or something that can be used with a barrel that takes a #9.5 bung?



-You can basically get any sized bung from Steve with the proper holes drilled out. Just ask and he’ll send it. 
-You can also just drill them yourself. I’ve done this numerous times. On both solid & universal bungs
-the PET plastic carboy setup he sells is also #9.5

But more importantly - does vacuum pumping work on barrels? I haven’t attempted. Or read about anyone else either. Just with the nature of the oak and barrel assembly i don’t think it would seal well enough to pull wine. I use my vacuum pump exclusively. But go old school gravity siphon to the barrel.


----------



## mainshipfred (Nov 5, 2019)

jsbeckton said:


> Is there an adapter or something that can be used with a barrel that takes a #9.5 bung?



The barrel standard bung set up Steve sells comes with a 1/2" splash racking cane and a #10 bung which I believe is the same one he uses for the pet carboys so you need 1/2" tubing and racking cane. His theory is you don't want to place too much negative pressure in the barrel since it is designed for outward pressure. But to be honest I have used both the 1/2" and 3/8" and haven't had any trouble with either.


----------



## mainshipfred (Nov 5, 2019)

swedgin said:


> Ok few questions:
> 
> You leave the pump on the entire time, right?
> 
> ...



I also leave the pump on all the time but if the receiving vessel is below the transfer vessel you don't have to, it just takes longer. The hardest thing you will find is when to stop flow with the release valve once the receiving vessel gets full. The initial gallon trick is one way of preventing an overflow but you will get the hang of it eventually.


----------



## Johnd (Nov 5, 2019)

A little trick on drilling the bungs, if you put your bung in the freezer and let it get super cold, have found that I get much better holes drilled in it than if it's at room temp. I think the rubber heats up quickly from room temps as you drill and starts grabbing onto the bit, making cruddy holes, not so when it's frozen.


----------



## mainshipfred (Nov 5, 2019)

Johnd said:


> A little trick on drilling the bungs, if you put your bung in the freezer and let it get super cold, have found that I get much better holes drilled in it than if it's at room temp. I think the rubber heats up quickly from room temps as you drill and starts grabbing onto the bit, making cruddy holes, not so when it's frozen.



Never tried that, really good idea. Drilling room temperature bungs is a pain.


----------



## jsbeckton (Nov 5, 2019)

Johnd said:


> A little trick on drilling the bungs, if you put your bung in the freezer and let it get super cold, have found that I get much better holes drilled in it than if it's at room temp. I think the rubber heats up quickly from room temps as you drill and starts grabbing onto the bit, making cruddy holes, not so when it's frozen.



Never tried freezing but you can drill a perfect hole in a bung using a simple ‘hole saw’ drill bit. Just take a piece of 1/4” pipe and file the edge a bit to make it sharp and it will easily core out a hole.

I made one years ago out of cheap 1/4” brass water supply line from HD.

I just like the convenience of the plastic inserts that the AIO fittings come with all set up for the hoses but I guess I could make one. However, my barrel is water tight now so may not want to mess with that and just use the ‘ole racking cane like a barbarian [emoji16].


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Nov 16, 2019)

I am planning on ordering a pump. Let me ask this to make sure I understand right. When aging instead of using a bung with an airlock I can use the headspace eliminator instead? Even if aging for a year and racking three or four times?


----------



## mainshipfred (Nov 16, 2019)

Rusty Nesmith said:


> I am planning on ordering a pump. Let me ask this to make sure I understand right. When aging instead of using a bung with an airlock I can use the headspace eliminator instead? Even if aging for a year and racking three or four times?



Others may disagree but I just don't feel comfortable using it for long term. I did used to use them in a pinch though I now have an argon set up and I consider that only temporary as well. They work very well for vacuum degassing.


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Nov 16, 2019)

Wouldn’t it be better than a bung with an airlock though?


----------



## mainshipfred (Nov 16, 2019)

Rusty Nesmith said:


> Wouldn’t it be better than a bung with an airlock though?



Absolutely although I'm not totally convinced it's meant for long term. Perhaps some of the more scientific minds will chime in.


----------



## dralarms (Nov 16, 2019)

Rusty Nesmith said:


> I am planning on ordering a pump. Let me ask this to make sure I understand right. When aging instead of using a bung with an airlock I can use the headspace eliminator instead? Even if aging for a year and racking three or four times?


I use them all the time. I don’t age that long but once all the gas is gone they hold pressure very well. I’ve got probably 45 gallons under headspace eliminators right now.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 17, 2019)

@Rusty Nesmith 
If you have any questions about the allinone - please contact me directly and I will go over each one - because everyone of us typically makes wine a bit different. 
On the website it is quoted = 
The Eliminator is designed primarily for the first 8 critical weeks of winemaking. From racking to racking, the Eliminator will help prevent oxidation resulting in a better quality wine. Trial testing has been successful up to 6 months with no loss of vacuum!

If it is going to be long term storage - it is best to flood the headspace (depending on how much headspace) with a heavier gas first (only if you have the resources available to you ) All these options we can talk about


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 27, 2020)

jsbeckton said:


> Is there an adapter or something that can be used with a barrel that takes a #9.5 bung?




Here is a link = 








Wine Splash Racking Cane removes CO2 during wine vacuum transfers


Wine Splash Racking Cane is to help remove CO2 during wine transfers.It makes it easier to transfer your wine under vacuum.




www.allinonewinepump.com


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Jun 5, 2020)

This is an old post, but I’m an old guy, and haven’t been on the site in a while, so I’ve enjoyed shuffling through the posts. 

My system looks more like a hospital or long term care facility. I use an aspirator pump with suction canisters in line. Powerful pump and with line tubes, I’m able to use two rooms and a closet for the process. Certainly not knocking the AIO pump system. I’ve read a huge amount of great reviews on it. But since I’m employed at a huge Med. Supply company, the supplies are available at employee discount. I don’t have a large wine cellar or laboratory like some of you, so I have to make do with longer tubes and more rooms.  I suppose it could be a little neater if I leave my supplies and equipment on the counters longer than the time it would have taken to put it up, my wife opens the door and crams it on a shelf.


----------

